# Leitfaden für SMS-Abzocke von Jugendlichen



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/SMSChat-CallcenterProtokoll.aspx


			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> "Leitfaden" für angehende Kommerz-Chatter
> Mit welchen Tricks auch Jugendliche per SMS abgezockt werden, verrät uns
> dieser (redaktionell leicht überarbeitete) Bericht eines Insiders.



Ein Video über die Techniken  
http://video.gmx.net/watch/1819859


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*"How to" für Chatbetr****

(danke fürs Verschieben)
man kriegt da einen Hass - Dummheit der User hin oder her.
Hallo Staatsanwalt? Oder darf man alles machen, nur weil der Kunde doof ist und drauf reinfällt?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leitfaden für SMS-Abzocke von Jugendlichen*

siehe auch:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/10/29/muenzmallorca-und-studentengurke-fuer-199sms/


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Leitfaden für SMS-Abzocke von Jugendlichen*

Nettes Video - inkl. Werbung für das Programm von ... e.cr* 
kennt man ja...


----------

